# IH 2500 Brake Issue



## 2500fan (Mar 23, 2013)

I had to replace the right brake disc and plate on my 2500. I had both axle housings off and replaced all of the o-rings. Once I put it together I could only get the right brake to work properly. I have been using it with only one brake but I don't want to do that long term. I have tried to bleed the brakes multiple times but I can never get the left brake to work. I even swapped out the master cylinder and the result is the same.When I attempt to bleed them, I can get all of the air out in both and they both seem to push oil fine. But when I'm done, the right brake pedal is harden, the left pedal never gets hard. If I press both pedals down together, I lose all brake pressure.
Is there a chance that there is something wrong with the equalizer? I'm also not sure exactly how the cam bolt on the master should be adjusted. Should the pin be pushing out the equalizer disc when the pedal is not depressed?
Any help or advice would be appreciated.
I'm pretty confident that all of the orings are in place and not leaking including the small bleeder orings underneath the cover.
Thanks


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi, doubt full there is an equaliser valve problem other than thr usual weep on the operating spindle!!

The cam bolts ?? Are adjusted to give an even pedal height!!

Send me a PM with your e mail address for a document about these brake systems??


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

did you pinch off the return line in front of battery that goes to oil cooler,then bleed brakes.


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

I was going to say "equalizer valve" because he loses all pressure when he applies BOTH brakes. If the equalizer opens both sides at the same time pressure would bleed off through the LEFT side. When only applying the right brake, it is forcing the equalizer valve ball against the stop to seal off the left side line. I am not sure that is how it works but it seems logical. I spent a good bit of time playing with mine. I have no pressure on the left side and I am sure It is the piston oring or something like that.

Are you getting pressure/flow to the rear of the tractor?? Break the line and check flow or bleed the system. You could also plug the left line before the piston and check for pedal pressure on the left side and/or right side as well at the same time.


----------



## mralph8795 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have an IH 2500 B that I replaced a couple hydraulic lines to the hoe and had the stick cylinder rebuilt. Since then the hoe is very slow. How do I bleed the system? The brakes are also in need of bleeding. I don't know where the bleeder is??? If anyone has a shop manual with some pics please foreward them to me. Thanks, Mike


----------

